# Luminaria de emergencia autonoma, reutilizacion tubo a 220v



## fernandob (Jul 21, 2013)

hola algo que hoy dia sobra al parecer son las clasicas luces de emergencia autonomas de 20 w fluorescentes y lamparas de bajo consumo viejas , hace falta ambas:
un equipo de luz de emrgencia autonomo de 20w que ya no sirva y una lampara bajo consumo de 18 a 22w que tampoco sirva :

(evito poner enlaces de fotos, total es facil de entender y lso enalces se pierden con el tiempo ) 

la idea es hacer un artefacto de 220v (o de 110v , segun tu pais ) CA .
es comun encontrarse con luces de emergencia de las de tubo fluorescentes que ya no sirven mas, a vecs es la bateria, otras veces es la placa, pero como es dificil conseguir baterias confiables uno desiste de reutilizarlas.
el tema es que el aparato es lindo y robusto para muchas aplicaciones. y sria interesante reutilizarlo.
pero hay UN  solo problema o 2 .

vamos a el tema:

1 --- desarmamos la luminaria autonoma , y le sacamos todo lo de adentro: bateria y placas.
2 --- vamos a utilizar los zocalos para el tubo fluorescente , que solo esos zocalos sirven, ningun otro , por la forma y el lugar ,* y aca el primer problema *, que parece de verdad un gran problema pero no lo es:
en mi caso el zocalo tenia solo un contacto, por como funciona esa placa.
las 2 chapitas que hacen contacto con el fluorescente estan unidas abajo, es solo una U .
y para un fluorescente de 220vca necesito lso contacots separados.
 A NO DESESPERAR .
saco el zocalo con amor, le retiro  la chapita y plasticos (si me olvido como iba miro el otro )  y a la chapita en U la corto justo al medio.
ahora son ya 2 chapitas.
eso si, sin mucha flexibilidad, no importa:
primero le sueldo cable de el lado de abajo y luego la posiciono correctamente para que cumpla su funcion y la fijo de adentro con adhesivo .
queda "pipi- cucu "
uds. sabran que adhesivo va , de lo que tengan .
si el zocalo es comun, pues un problema menos .

3 --- vamos a armar el equipo , *y el otro problema es* : la cosa es NO usar una reactancia o balastro comun , por que el cuerpo es de plastico y estas reactancias se calientan bastante .
se usa la placa de una lampara bajo consumo que ya no sirva.
y que sea de un valor aproxiimado a 20 w .
ya vengo recuperando lamparas y en muchos casos la placa sirve.
si la lampara aun prende pero poco por que el tubo esta agotado,pues esa indudablemente sirve.
de la placa de la BC no dire nada, no hace falta.
tambien pueden comprar una reactancia electronica, veran con sorpresa que cuesta mas cara que una lampara bajo consumo completa.


se arma y listo :
ya tenemos el artefacto fluorescente para 220vca

obvio que si mañana consiguen un artefacto lindo que les gusta de emergencia, inutil, que usa baterias que no consiguen, o que es irrecuperable y el aparato se ve lindo , pues si usa fluorescente de 11w por dar un ejemplo, >>> a conseguir lamparas bajo consumo de 11w o valor aproximado para usar la placa y listo, cuando tengan todo  a transformar el artefacto en un fluorescente de 220vca .


----------



## dearlana (Ago 7, 2013)

Eso es lo que se llama saber encontrar soluciones. Entre otras cosas, para reciclar aparatos.

Me ha gustado tu tema.

¡Enhorabuena!


----------



## Deidara (Ago 8, 2013)

Básicamente reemplazaste el balastro y el arrancador por la reactancia electrónica que es la placa del foco BC, pero todo dentro de la carcasa de una luz de emergencia... 
Muy interesante.. hace tiempo quise implementar este mismo circuito para un tubo de 36W UV, pero no sabia si necesitaba poner el arrancador o no... pero como no conseguí un BC que estuviera en los 36W... tengo muchos pero cerca de los 20W...
Una imagen que encontré googleando que era la reactancia jajaja... se supone que explica un poco gráficamente el circuito que hiciste jeje
Un saludo y muy bueno che!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2013)

En algún lugar Julien explicaba que había que aumentarle  C3 o C6 para darles un poquito mas de potencia . . .


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 9, 2013)

Hola Dosmetros sin causar off-topic me gustaría saber si puedo modificar de alguna manera éstas "reactancias" electrónicas para obtener pequeñas fuentes de poder y alimentar otros circuitos. Ya que veo una especie de oscilador y un transformador similar a las fuentes conmutadas. 
La idea me surge ya que veo el diagrama que enseñas.

Por otro lado yo siempre reutilizo éstas famosas plaquetas de las lamparas de bajo consumo o llamadas en mi país "ahorradoras" Recuerdo que antes de conocer los LED de potencia utilizaba las placas para iluminar acuarios con tubos convencionales. Siempre se deben utilizar plaquetas que sean de potencia superior al tubo y preferiblemente "reactancias" electrónicas de buena calidad como Philips, Sylvania...etc, evitar el uso de las genericas chinas que no son de la potencia que indican.

Yo por ejemplo he utilizado tubos de 8W y reactancias de 12W y 15W sin problemas.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 9, 2013)

usar las usas, pero pone una al lado de otra y mira LA LUZ EMITIDA.
y compara tambien con una de reactancia de las electromecanicas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2013)

Blanko001 , éstas reactancias electrónicas tienen tres "problemas" , el primero es que no funcionan sin carga , se resolvería cargándolas con alguna resistencia ; el segundo es que generan tensiones bastante altas , supongo cercanas a los 100 V y el tercero es que están diseñadas para dar un pico inicial bastante elevado para el cebado y encendido de la lámpara hno:

No se me ocurrió hacer ninguna prueba . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## Josefe17 (Ago 17, 2013)

Llevaba muuucho tiempo sin prodigarme por aquí pero en un alarde de aburrimiento me ha dado por entrar y al ver esto me he acordado que yo hice el año pasado unas lámparas a tal efecto aprovechando las caja de unas luces de emergencias y un balastro BC. En mi caso eran incandescentes (muuuy viejas) por lo que tuve que comprar los portalámparas (y a precio de oro) y acoplárselos yo mismo a la carcasa, así como comprar el tubo, pero de 8W. Luego puse el balastro y un cable para enchufarlas ya que se trataba de simular un apagón en una obra de teatro y no me molaba usar el alumbrado de emergencias para ello (ni se debe), pero luego no se usaron para eso y quedaron para alumbrado de backstage y ahora cogiendo polvo en el pueblo.
Pensaba que tenía fotos pero no


----------

